

Apple's Minimum Viable Product - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.co/2012/06/22/apples-minimum-viable-product/

======
cleverjake
To be fair - thats what computers were back then. Pretty much just boards. The
Apple I was impressive because you didn't have to solder that board together
yourself, unlike most other home computers at the time. I don't really agree
with the authors premise once you put it under a historical lens

~~~
tferris
Back then computers were not just boards. Most sold computers had cases.

~~~
cleverjake
Most came /with/ a case - but almost all commercially available computers had
to be hand assembled by the end user. Within a year or two, mass marketed
computers were common place. But pre 1977 there were not that many to choose
from, and even fewer to pick that were as completed made as the Apple.

------
grassclip
I feel like the 'get something out there' philosophy is so important. When you
do, you can use the feedback to revise future plans and features you were
planning on implementing, as well as having the ability to pivot with minimum
wasted time. Also its not fun to build an elaborate architecture and to have
it fail (violating the principle of failing early and often).

------
nsxwolf
That's just not how Apple's first customers saw the product. It wasn't
minimally viable, it was absolutely amazing compared to your other options at
the time.

------
elteto
I don't really get it: this guy seems to be bashing Jobs in the first
paragraph ("I always hate when...") only to come out in his defense in the
next paragraph. What is exactly the point of the post? That a company started
with a not-so-good-looking but impressive products and over the years with the
infuse of billions of dollars they have improved it? I thought that was the
normal way to go.

------
tubbo
The biggest irony in tech is that Apple started out as the common man's
computer company. Then, it morphed into making computers from a functional
item into a luxury purchase. Amazing.

~~~
cleverjake
at what point were they a common man's computer? Not to be confused with a
popular choice of a home computer

